# Linux Problem



## ChristianLP (11. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Windows7 PC und alles läuft wie Butter, doch ich habe noch einen anderen PC, der ist etwas älter und dort sind wichtige Daten von mir drauf. Mein Problem ist jetzt, ich habe auf dem alten WindowsXP Rechner Linux Ubuntu 12.04 LTS drauf, wie gesagt sind dort wichtige Daten drauf. Leider habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass wenn ich den PC starte und Linux als Betriebssystem auswähle, startet Linux, der Ladebalken, dann sehe ich den Desktop, der wie gewohnt gut aussieht, aber jetzt kommt das Problem, nach 2-3 Sekunden sollten die anderen Flächen erscheinen, doch es passiert nichts! Ich drücke auf den aus-Knopf, dann kommt ein Fenster wo drauf steht: Ausschalten, ich klicke drauf, nach paar Sekunden ist der Bildschirm unten verbuggt und nur ein Neustart kann helfen.


----------



## blackout24 (11. November 2012)

Schmeiss einfach eine Live CD rein und greife von der auf die Festplatte zu und sichere erstmal deine Daten damit du sie wieder verwenden kannst. Danach guckst du was mit dem PC ist. So kannst du an dem tüffteln, ohne dabei etwas zu riskieren.


----------



## ChristianLP (11. November 2012)

Okok, darf ich fragen, was eine Live CD ist? Übrigens, wie sichere ich die Daten von Linux, die da drauf sind?


----------



## Jimini (11. November 2012)

Eine Live-CD ist eine CD, die ein Betriebssystem startet, das dabei nicht installiert wird, sondern im Arbeitsspeicher läuft. Sowas bietet eigentlich so gut wie jede der großen Distributionen an.
Sichern kannst du beispielsweise auf eine externe Festplatte oder indem du die Daten auf eine CD / DVD brennst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ChristianLP (11. November 2012)

Ok, woher kriege ich diese Live CD her? Das Problem ist nicht XP, da läuft alles ganz normal, nur Linux startet einfach nicht


----------



## blackout24 (11. November 2012)

Hast du deine Daten auf der Windows oder der Linux Partition die du brauchst? Jede Ubuntu Installtions CD hat auch eine Live Umgebung die von der CD aus läuft. Kriegen tust du die natürlich von der Ubuntu Webseite. So wie ich es gelesen habe geht es dir erstmal um die Daten und mit der Live CD kommst du da mit fast 100%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach dran ums dann auf USB Stick/CD/Dropbox/FTP oder sonst was zu lagern. Wenn du die Daten auch von Windows aus sichern kannst ist die Situation natürlich ne andere.


----------



## ChristianLP (12. November 2012)

Ich will nur die Daten von Linux sichern, danke nochmal für deinen Tipp, ich werde es jetzt ausprobieren


----------



## hodenbussard (26. November 2012)

Nimm die PCGH Rettungs CD,bastel dir damit einen USB Stick

How To:
LinuxLive_USBCreator runterladen     >   Linux Live USB Creator - Download - CHIP Online
USB Stick mit mindestens 1GB einstöpseln
Programm starten
PCGH CD oder andere Linux Version als Medium angeben (im Bedarfsfall läd das Programm auch eine gewünschte Version runter,empfehle ein Ubuntu oder Knoppix,falls man nicht so Linuxerfahren ist)
Wenn der Stick fertig ist,Rechner neustarten und von den USB Stick booten (Bootreihenfolge umstellen im Bios !)
Fertig 
Man kann es auch mit eine CD/DVD bewerkstelligen,nur per USB Stick hat es den Vorteil,das A:das optische Laufwerk frei bleibt um vielleicht die Daten direkt zu brennen und B: es wesentlich fixer ist als eine CD,obwohl bei Knoppix von der CD noch die Option besteht,den Inhalt der CD in den Arbeitsspeicher zu laden (Befehl : knoppix toram),was nur Sinn macht,wenn der Rechner über genug RAM verfügt


----------



## Skysnake (26. November 2012)

Manche alten Rechner können aber nicht von USB Booten, oder die BIOS-Einstellungen sind ziemlich abstrus 

Bei nem Board was ich mal hatte, musste mal auf auf "Booten von Diskette" oder so einstellen, damit er von USB gebootet hat


----------



## Jimini (26. November 2012)

Na dann setzt man eben nen PXE-Server auf, so what? 
Aber mit Windows-Images ist das kein Vergnügen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Supeq (27. November 2012)

Warum nicht einfach die Daten über Windows XP sichern ? Man kann es sich auch unnötig kompliziert machen ^^

ext2/3-Treiber: Ext2Fsd Project


----------



## blackout24 (27. November 2012)

Ich bezweifel stark, dass man auf NTFS worauf man es dann am Ende kopiert Symlinks, Berechtigungen, Attribute und ACLs eines Linux Dateisystem beibehalten kannn. Zur wirklichen Sicherung also eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Supeq (28. November 2012)

Für nen paar Fotos, PDF´s etc. wird es aber reichen. Glaub nicht das der TE seine Benutzerberechtigungen und Verknüpfungen retten möchte^^


----------

